

Ask HN: What should I know going into a tech internship interview? - nahcub


======
yolesaber
Brush up on your data structures (Especially hash tables and linked lists) so
that you could code one from scratch and also be sure you know their run-time
complexity. While you might not be explicitly asked about them, it helps to be
informed and be able to rationalize about your design decisions since you most
likely will have to code or implement something.

Know your algorithms well, searching and sorting especially. Have a good
handle on how to write a solid recursive algorithm. In my recent interviews
I've encountered a lot of recursion and dynamic programming questions.

Hopefully you have some side projects that you can discuss for the 'softer'
side of the interview. These are a great chance to show off both your
technical chops as well as communication skills.

The number one advice is to be relaxed and don't stress too much. Keep in mind
that when it comes to technical interviews, you don't necessarily have to do
perfectly on all the questions and ace every code problem - you just have to
outperform the other candidates. I used to get incredibly nervous about
interviews and agonize for days over a simple problem that I might have
goofed, but then I was pleasantly surprised when I was getting callbacks and
offers.

Best of luck to you and be sure to reach out if you want any more info. I am
on a tablet currently but I can send you some links to good review material if
you'd like.

